# If your residents had jobs...



## monalu11 (Jul 16, 2015)

So we know that there are different types of jobs that special characters have, but if your villagers had jobs, what would they be best at? 

Blaire needs to be Gracie's assistant, ASAP.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 16, 2015)

Fun question! :]  Are you going by what their dream job is or no?  Hmm...  Since Kiki wants to be a writer, maybe have her become a news reporter?  Or disregarding her goal, maybe a librarian? I'll post my thoughts on my other villagers later. ^.^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 16, 2015)

Spoiler



Fang would be a stripper


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 17, 2015)

Dunquixote said:


> Fun question! :]  Are you going by what their dream job is or no?  Hmm...  Since Kiki wants to be a writer, maybe have her become a news reporter?  Or disregarding her goal, maybe a librarian? I'll post my thoughts on my other villagers later. ^.^



I guess it would be based on their personality, what they talk about, their house decor, etc.


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 17, 2015)

Freya has a surprising taste for heavy metal music and a broad knowledge of audio equipment, and I can see her jamming out with K.K. Slider every night.

Peanut is one of the most relaxed peppies I've ever had, and I can see her working with Brewster in the cafe and having intelligent conversation with the people that come by for coffee.

I can see Erik becoming a park ranger, of sorts. Like, he would work with Leif and walk around town making sure plants are growing well, nothing is dying, and tidy up the town whenever he sees anything not up to snuff.


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 18, 2015)

I feel like Zell would be either a bartender or a movie director. To me he just seems like the kind of animal that would end up in Hollywood or Vegas instead of my itty bitty little town, but maybe he's just there to settle down and work on a script


----------



## GrandFinaleGalaxy (Jul 18, 2015)

I just want Cyrano to work with Cyrus.


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 18, 2015)

Poncho would be a Crossfit trainer, no doubt.


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't know about what job he COULD have, but I know what Biskit definitely COULDN'T do:

Be a chef.

He would just eat all the food before he gave it to customers.


----------



## saccharine (Jul 18, 2015)

Chrissy and Francine would replace the Timmy and Tommy~
I cannot see Merengue as anything but a pastry chef!


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

Cesar should be a chef cx


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 20, 2015)

Tabby should work in a haunted house bc she's ugly af.


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 20, 2015)

Pecan would be Shampoodle's makeup artist


----------



## natakazam (Jul 20, 2015)

beardo is a stay at home dad. i gave him a baby bed and whenever it gets replaced i send him a new one


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 20, 2015)

I think Puddles could be a dancer or gameshow host.   Rosie could be maybe an actress or singer. :]


----------



## hzl (Jul 20, 2015)

Omg Tia would totally own a cute little cafe <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



SlaughterShy said:


> Tabby should work in a haunted house bc she's ugly af.



omg I spat my drink out laughing at this hahaha


----------



## Buggy (Jul 20, 2015)

Hugh would be a food taster X3
I think Henry would be a romantic comedy writer, and Cheri a singer. Kody and Jitters would work together as personal trainers, and I think Rolf would have retired from the army or something badass like that. Fuchsia would be a rock star.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Jul 20, 2015)

i could see chrissy and francine the twin rabbits to be pop idols!


----------



## Zandy (Jul 20, 2015)

Katt - Band Guitarist
Alfonso - Painter
Kid Cat - Olympian
Tom - Detective
Lolly - Baker


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 20, 2015)

My villagers:
Blaire: fashion industry
Mitzi: some person that sells random old items
Peanut: pop star
Puddles: actress
Colton: pop star (basically JB)
Diva: babysitter
Wart Jr: ?\_(ツ)_/?
Erik: food critic
Daisy: Blathers' assistant
Boone: some guy on the internet that sells protein powder

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm reading the replies and they're all so awesome and funny!


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

Genji is an interior designer.


----------



## stevo97 (Jul 26, 2015)

Mac would make a really good personal trainer, he never shuts up about his muscles or working out or going for a jog. I miss that guy, wish he hadn't left.


----------



## charmi (Jul 27, 2015)

Kid Cat would be the super hero for a job


----------



## beffa (Jul 27, 2015)

*kid cat:* he'd probably scour the town for pitfalls to ensure they're all gone and we're all safe
*kabuki: *he'd be digging for all the fossils around town to contribute towards the museum !!
*freckles: *chief flower-waterer bc i always catch her planting stuff and watering flowers
*molly:* the delivery gal !! she'd take to-go coffees around running errands for brewster and pete ~
*beau: *he'd probably just pretend to be erik's assistant and just follow him around picking fruit off the trees for himself ;;
*erik: *planting trees around town, cutting down any unwanted trees 
*victoria:* the fashion police, of course (my victoria is the epitome of stylishness)

cherry, tex and mac are just nope . they aren't even allowed jobs . pls stay inside your homes you're not wanted around town thank u


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

Julian would work in a Caf?~


----------



## stevo97 (Jul 30, 2015)

PomPom could be a cheerleader but I'm just working off the name there...


----------



## axo (Jul 30, 2015)

Sprinkle: Cupcake baker
Bud: DJ
Truffles: Fashion designer
Flora: Diving instructor 
Puck: Mad scientist
Gaston: Protein vitamin salesperson
Nan: Au pair
Alli: Makeup artist
Tia: Potter
Chops: Egotistical rich boy


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 30, 2015)

Drift: Body builder
Jacques: DJ
Mitzi: Historian
Derwin: Museum curator
Portia: Hair stylist
Pashmina: Public relations
Roscoe: Indie rock artist
Bruce: Engineer
Apple: Fashion designer
Quillson: Village idiot


----------



## mayor-essy (Jul 30, 2015)

My fave Derwin would be a teacher. ._.


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 31, 2015)

_*Well, there are 333 villagers in "Animal Crossing: New Leaf." I can't imagine the careers of all. (Even though they all had their Dream Job; I'm not imagining them each having materialized.) But, I would suggest (for the following 20 villagers) these occupations:*_


01. *Pompom* ? Grief Counselor

02. *Croque* ? Bartender

03. *Jambette* ? Supermodel

04. *Marshal* ? U.S. Marshal

05. *Velma* ? Retired Librarian

06. *Julian* ? Movie Star

07. *Frita* ? Fast-Food Chain Restaurant Entrepreneur

08. *Walt* ? Retired School Teacher

09. *Merengue* ? Baker/Bakery Owner

10. *Kidd* ? Florist/Flower Shop Owner

11. *Fauna* ? Classic Ex-Star of Disney Movies

12. *Boomer* ? Pilot

13. *Broffina* ? Ex-Harlette [backup singer for Bette Midler]

14. *Scoot* ? Men's Fashion Designer

15. *Nibbles* ? Dental Hygienist

16. *Elmer* ? Police Officer

17. *Molly* ? Physical Therapist

18. *Pietro* ? Clown Star of a Beloved, Popular, United States Television Children Series 

19. *Diva* ? Former Movie Star Now Living in Solitude

20. *Stitches* ? Future President of the United States​


----------



## pft7 (Jul 31, 2015)

Lucha is certainly a wrestler, just look at that name. Rocco seems like a builder, that danger tee fits him really well. I can see him glaring at some cement mixer working too slowly then blowing his top when Eugene gets the mix wrong. Those characters...


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 31, 2015)

I could see Maple working with animals or plants. Maybe both. Soleil could be like a personal shopper.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2015)

Merengue -> Baker/Patissiere
Julian -> Fashion Consultant
Marina -> Restaurateur
Tom -> Accountant
Ankha -> Archaeologist
Ribbot -> Technician


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

Stiches would teach kindergarten x3


----------



## Youngjae (Aug 6, 2015)

Can we just please note that if the villagers had jobs, they would also need to pay taxes and therefore you wouldn't need to run the whole town off of donations...... Which would be nice.... It's like, how do they afford this??? Oh wait.... They sell fruit from trees and shells and stuff..... oh.... But there's no goods tax???? Waaaaaaat?
I am so confused
Maybe I am looking too far into things....
-Youngjae


----------



## creamyy (Aug 6, 2015)

Pietro would be the neighborhood clown that scares your children at night.
And Colton would be a fabulous fashion designer like gracie but better because he has his assistant slash model, Julian who kind brings in all the customers ^^


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Aug 6, 2015)

Lolly and Rosie would probably run a candy store together! Lolly makes the candy and Rosie puts the candies in the shelves to sell them.


----------



## Quill (Aug 6, 2015)

Rodeo runs a hacker blog in which he discusses taking apart and re-coding malicious software to serve the greater good. No one knows his identity.


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Aug 6, 2015)

Mint= Candy worker :3
Peanut= Work with happy homes!
Hazel= Peanuts assistant!


----------



## Kattling (Aug 7, 2015)

saccharine said:


> I cannot see Merengue as anything but a pastry chef!



That's exactly what I thought! ;u; I have her, and I was going to say some kind of baker but couldn't quite find the words for "pastry chef". I love her little kitchen/cafe house.

As for my other villagers, I'd say Bunnie could maybe be a singer? She seems to quite like the attention and I'm sure she'd have a sweet, adorable little voice. >w< I can see her doing collaborations with K.K. Slider, or maybe singing to Kapp'n as he plays the ukulele.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Aug 7, 2015)

Samson and Teddy could be the owners of rival gyms. (Not Pokemon gyms, I mean fitness gyms)
Marina wants to be a pharmacist and I think she would be great at it. 
Hopper actually wants to be a firefighter and for some reason I can imagine that pretty well.
I could see Cherry working at a night club, maybe as a waitress or something.
Deli can become the sickest musician ever on his sitar.
Dotty wants to play tennis, but I think she would be better off as a debt-collector. She can scare people with her red eyes. 
Bangle wants to be president, and I could see her achieving something high-up like that.
And finally, we have Ken. He would make a great samurai imo, but those aren't things anymore. Maybe he can work at a weapons shop.


----------



## Dot (Aug 10, 2015)

Pancetti should be a cook or a jeweller.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd like to say that O'Hare should open up a Hawaiian restaurant, or at least read Internet comments with awful grammar.


----------



## LOLUMAD? (Aug 15, 2015)

Rowan should own a gym.


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 29, 2015)

I imagine Chief to be a mechanic! I think he'd be good at it, considering his tool box which is in his house in new leaf.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2015)

Rizzo would be a bonsai horticulturalist.

Tank would be the Prince of Mars.

Monique would resume her Flamenco-dancing career.

Lolly would be a professional painter of objects she's never seen.

Penelope would be a Kpop star.

Drago would be a Mystery diner and food critic.

and Rocket would be a Navy Seal...


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Oct 31, 2015)

Cherry would be a bouncer at a bar.
Frita would own McDonald's.
Lobo would be a...bonsai-ologist...or at least run a greenhouse.
Big Top would be a ringmaster!
Eugene would just be a greaser bum, LOL.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 11, 2015)

We'd see Tiffany out on the corner...selling cherries of course.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

fauna would be a baker.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 14, 2015)

I feel like some of what the villagers want to be (as told when it's close to April Fool's day) is something they could be.
I could absolutely see Tom in a rock band as a guitarist. He just seems like he could absolutely pull it off.
Robin sometimes talks about wearing sunscreen to me.. well I guess that's the first step considering she wants to be a dermatologist!
Midge is so sweet and I feel like she would make a good artist. Although she's not the only one I could see as actually being a good artist, hehe. I think Lolly would be too. They could be art buddies!
I'm not sure if I could picture Tex as a basketball player. Maybe. I actually view him more as a chef, which is what Lolly wants to be.
Nana said she would want to be a judge, but I feel like she'd be too sweet. Then again, she could have a more harsh side. Who even knows.. I think she could be an excellent gardener/landscaper though.
Ankha as an archaeologist would be funny in my opinion, considering she's an egyptian cat.
Tangy as a hairstylist I suppose would be an alright match (going from the April Fool's stuff). It would also be kind of funny because her head's practically an orange. Tbh I would actually see Ankha as more of a hairstylist.
Twiggy would make a good dentist in my opinion. She would be dealing with patients all day including young children and having a peppy personality is perfect for the job.


----------



## alesha (Nov 14, 2015)

Gabi has to be a celebrity/ a superstar! If not, maybe able sisters, coffee shop, one of Timmy or Tommy's shops or the museum,  because of how she is I  my town. But seriously,  she has to be the star!


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 14, 2015)

Monique & Tiffany would be a movie stars.


----------



## Minerva (Nov 14, 2015)

I think Rosie would be a pop star and Nate would be a chef. I could see Lolly managing some kind of little shop.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 15, 2015)

Hmm, I know Velma's dream job is to be a lawyer, but I personally believe she would make a great teacher! <3


----------



## freqrexy (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow, this is a good topic!  Let me see what I can think of... xD

Deirdre - the one who goes undercover and gets the scoop for the local newspapers.
T-Bone - the one who's peeved at Booker and Copper remaining indoors and patrolling the village outside.
Ribbot - the one who wants to be EVERYBODY'S FITNESS COACH.
Lolly - the one who should run her own restaurant and serve lots of nice food!
Molly - the one who loves flowers so much she should give Leif a hand and make lots of pretty flower bouquets.
Beau - the one who should hang out at Brewster's for coffee taste testing.
Pekoe - the one who should convert her home into a tea house.
Ankha - the one who's that down with historical things she should run an auction house.
Rosie - the one who's busking on Main Street!
Monty - the one who doesn't work often, but steps in as a detective if a serious problem shows up.

And that's just for my current villagers!  I don't know exactly how much longer it would get if I mention everyone who used to live here xD


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh! Oh! This is super fun!!!


*Walker*

He would be a good shop keep with Leif. Both laid back and I think Walker would dig the gardening life.

*Samson*

Obvi he could help patrol the town with Booker/Copper (I don't have the Police Station PWP yet, so TBD on the police dog :> )

*Opal*

She would work with Label, for sure!

*Fauna*

Fauna seems more like a dreamer, she could help lovely Luna in the Dream Suite. 

*Skye*

Skye would like to help press and fold clothing at Able Sisters.

*Camofrog*

He loves history and discovering things, so he would be a Jr scientist at the Museum with Blathers.

*Sylvia*

Her dream is to be a hair stylist, so she would help wash hair and prep at Shampoodles!

*Colton*

Lounge singer at Club LOL!!!

*Freya*

Freya seems super smart, I think she could help Isabelle co-run the town hall. If Isabelle didn't like that, I think she would make a formidable match to Tom Nook :>

*Cheri*

Her job will be top salesgirl to Gracie at T&T Emporium!


AHHH! This was so fun! Ok, calming down now ;>


----------



## Greggy (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm gonna make up some weird interpretations for my villagers, so here goes!

*Dotty:* She was supposed to be an internet idol but her music style and dance skills can't connect to the masses. While she feels a bit lonely that she can't be a popular online persona, her fellow villagers know her as the person they can rely on to fix their appliances and furniture. Surprisingly she has a skill in home improvement and mechanics.

*Fang:* He's that villager that's very nitpicky about fashion and beauty. So most likely he writes reviews and critiques in a fashion magazine. He's cranky so he scolds Harriet when he thinks his haircut doesn't look great and visits the Able Sisters to look for fashionable clothes or nitpick what they sell. He's a bit biased with tropical stuff and fishes.

*Genji:* The Mayor's assistant. He patrols the village often to assure the safety of the village, makes plenty of suggestions (like building a gym for the village if not make the Mayor's own house as a gym instead), and encourages the residents in the town to live healthy and plant a lot of greenery. He's being enthusiastic about the village because he wants to be a mayor one day.

*Bones:* An independent game designer. The game he's trying to make is 8-bit, kiddy, light-hearted, and full of jokes that he made. He draws inspiration from his own home and his surroundings. Sometimes he designs toys when he wants to take a break from the computer screen.

*Chadder:* Because of his distinct and gimmicky appearance and a passion for acting, he is now an actor. He stars in a comedy sitcom as the quirky cheese mouse. 

*Yuka:* A fisherwoman. Buddy-buddies with Ankha, who accompanies her with fishing or other mundane village activities.

*Phoebe:* Has her own squad of friends to go to different adventures, perhaps she also works far away from the village or just enjoying travels with her own friends. I seldom see her around my village, so here's my guess.

*Ankha:* She's a history teacher and a vintage toy enthusiast. She loves Egyptian-themed toys and figures, but lately she's invested to capsule toys. Or Egyptian-themed capsule toys. Good friends with Yuka and they fish, water plants, or pluck weeds together.


----------



## glow (Nov 19, 2015)

So Bob owns the local pizza joint, and Punchy's co-owner and manager. 

Rosie is a pop singer, and loves the spotlight. Even though she's famous, she never wanted to move from her hometown. Ankha used to be a back up singer, but ended up hating the fame, so now she's a docent. She loves her job, and she's perfect for it because ancient civilizations is her passion. 

Marshal started working at a local music store that mostly sells records. They also sell and rent VCR's, and refuse to get rid of them. His neighbor and good friend Mint also works there, and recommended Marshal to her boss. Her boss, Kyle, is pretty picky but they instantly clicked over their music tastes (ranging from classic rock to kpop) and their mutual love of trains.

Chief...well, no one's really sure about Chief. Whenever asked, he says he does work out of town. All anyone knows is that he's pretty buddy-buddy with Redd.

Skye is a librarian, and has her own extensive book collection at her home. She doesn't even feel like she's at work when she's surrounded by books. Her favorite pastime is to re-read her favorite Paulo Coelho book on a metal bench near the cedar forest, or on tree stumps.

Fauna works with Gracie, and loves to make her own clothes. She has a great sense of design, but refuses to make her own line of clothing despite Gracie's persistence. She knows that once she has deadlines and a schedule, she'd lose interest in it all. So she sticks to designing by request, or for her close friends.


----------



## jim (Nov 19, 2015)

i can definitely see francine doing model work, especially if it were to come to gracie's clothing lines.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 19, 2015)

They wouldn't have any, because they constantly ask me to just deliver things like one feet. They are poor innocent animals incapable of work. xd

But to play along...

Felicity - she constantly tells me she wants to be a star, so she should be a celebrity.

Biskit - IDK he's just lazy and tired all the time. It's a wonder he had the money to pay a house of his own.

Genji - very stereotypically a job linked to asian culture. IDK which part he should represent, so I'm not going to go in detail here

Peanut - she's such a little sweetheart, I can imagine her as a kindergarten teacher

Anicotti - I could see her as a secretary or in an office job.

Gwen - she's one of those moms who complain to retail workers who thinks she's classier than everybody (she's not)

Kabuki - idk so let's just say ninja because his name is awesome

Kiki - would obviously be a courier 

Celia - no idea, probably a kindergarten teacher as well. or someone who sells flowers? idk

Alice - I could see her taking care of animals... if she were more human I guess.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Nov 20, 2015)

Pippy would probably either be an actress or a dancer.

Boomer I could imagine as a pilot, of course. If not, he would probably be a fisherman.

Pashmina would be a tailor, specialising in scarves ;p

Marcel would be a mime XD

Kabuki would probably end up as a PE teacher or an assassin.

Paula would be a social worker, who also happens to be a hippie and a hipster. She was a social worker before it was cool.

The rest of my villagers I don't really care about so


----------



## emolga (Nov 20, 2015)

beau would be the owner of a comicbook shop, chrissie and francine would be aspiring idols, lolly, fauna and merengue would run a bakery together, whitney would be a fashion model, wolfgang would just be a cranky dad, rosie would be an aspiring actress, and marina would teach swimming lessons


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 20, 2015)

Chief would be a police officer
Whitney would be a model
Chrissy would be a singer
Kid Cat could be a race car driver
Colton would just be a prince leeching off of his parents wealth
Julian's a unicorn, he doesn't need a job XD
Marshal would work at a cafe or something
Diana would so be a waitress a restaurant like Hooters
Maple and Molly could be gardeners!


----------

